# new to the gang



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hello you fellow goldies, here isn't it strange to consider us as goldies when we're only in our 40's.  i'm new to this section but not to the site. its reassuring to find so many others in similar situation to us.

myself and dp met 3 years ago through internet dating agency and hit it off straight away. within 6 months we started tcc after 12m of nothing happening i went to gp knowing the NICE guidelines on subfertility particularly for my age yet she didn't. wanted and did refer me to nhs gynae!! anyhow managed to talk her into private referral as well.  which is the only way for us.

1st ivf with max treatment only produced 2 eggs but they fertilised yet never implanted. next session was donor eggs from my younger sister got to blastocyte stage but again bfn.

felt lousy during and after treatment, ended up 6wks later getting diagnosed with thyroid prob.  so put everything on hold whilst getting that back on even keel with tablets. 

started treatment last week ready for frozen embryo transfer. they've changed my medication regime completely this time to see if it'll help. currently on supracur with the main side effect being huge sleep disturbances. woke this a.m. at 4 and couldn't get back to sleep. so eventually at 6am, go on with some painting and decorating.  by afternoon really knakkered yet had to work(nurse) getting weird looks in work 'cos i know i just look so wrecked.  had scan today and seemingly this time the lining isn't responding as well as they'd expected to the estraderm patch but i must say after 48hours they've been unravelling so now on tablets and patch. thought i'd be going for transfer next week, but now they've said they'll keep me on this treatment for as long as it takes to get the lining to the right thickness.  this time i'm also giving acupuncture a try.  
emotional wise feeling a bit numb, dreading the emotional blubbering setting in. 'cos my bodyclock is out of sorts with dp i'm asleep when he's awake and vis versa, doesn't make for an intimate time

anyone else in the gang either downregging now, or going to holly house?? good luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Collymags

Just wanted to say welcome to the "Golden Oldies" (does seem strange at our age!).  As you can see it worked for me at the ripe old age of 42, after much heartache, so it can work for you too.  

Good luck and keep us informed. 

Suex


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Collymags,
Ditto Sue's post!  Thoroughly recommend acupuncture alongside treatment.
Good luck and as Sue says it worked for me it can work for your too. 
much    
love Vicky x


----------



## geo280 (Feb 6, 2006)

HI girls
I'm also new to this site.  44 years old.  Widowed when I was 35, and about to re-marry again.  TTC last two year with no success.  Failed IUIs, last negative today.  All converted from IVFs as a result of poor response to stimming - on 300 Gonal-F.  This is a much as my clinic will give.  Wondering if anyone has had any success of alternative drugs, or higher dosage of Gonal-F.  Sadly, my local clinic seems pretty dis-interested in doing their best for 'older' women.  My consultant even questionned why, when I discovered my husband was dying (brain tumour) I didn't get him to leave several sperm samples so I could have tried IVF a lot earlier  

Seriously considering egg donation abroad

Any advice welcomed

J


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi J, welcome to FF Over 40's.  Congratulations on your impending wedding.  Sorry about your  BFN, it's so not fair.  But keep positive it can work for us over 40's.  Your consultant sounds horrible, they can be so insensitive.  I'm sorry I can't help with the drugs question or the ED abroad.  but good luck and keep us informed. 
  
Sue


----------

